# Wir suchen noch jemanden für eine Angelreise nch Norwegen



## w.norge (7. März 2020)

Moin Moin aus dem schönen Ostfriesland,
wir, eine Gruppe die zur Zeit noch aus drei Personen besteht, sucht noch einen Angelfreund, der Lust hat mit uns nach Norwegen zu fahren.
Hier ein paar Eckdaten:

wann:                          vom 08 Mai bis zum 24. Mai 2020
wo geht's hin:              Osen, Ecke Trondheim
was kostet der Spaß:    mit Verpflegung, Sprit und allem drum und dran etwa 900 Euro

Sollte jemand Lust und Zeit haben, meldet euch liebend gern.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. März 2020)

Norwegen,
geht nicht ---drei Wochen Quarantäne
DK ist auch dicht-die Grenze.

2020 
bleiben die Fische im Wasser.


----------



## Blauweis (18. Oktober 2020)

Moin sollte ihr 2021 Fahren und noch ein suchen würde ich mich anschließen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

